
US is looking at banning TikTok and other Chinese social media apps, Pompeo says - baylearn
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/07/tech/us-tiktok-ban/index.html
======
SCAQTony
Zoomer TikTok shenanigans (reserving Trump rally tickets for Phoenix rally
with no intention of going) went so viral it seemingly crushed Trump's
approval ratings 5-points.

I suspect hurt Feelings rather than human rights violations or otherwise!

